

Apple Bank / iBank - Would you go for it? - jbverschoor

With the "new iPhone" / iPhone5 around the corner. We shall probably see NFC and everything.
With the $100B in the bank, Apple seems to be a safer place to stash your cash than most "Banks".<p>If Apple would start a bank, would you get an account?
======
bayes
Presumably an Apple-run bank would protect me from scams by only allowing me
to spend my money on Apple-approved products and services?

